# Problemi connessione internet [risolto]

## mambro

Ho una connessione internet adsl con modem ethernet che ha sempre funzionato bene.. Da 3-4 giorni (da quando sn tornato dalle vacanze) vedo che fa fatica ad aprire i siti ma poi carica velocemente le pagine...

Ad esempio se faccio un ping a un sito, ci mette una vita a partire ma quando è partito va veloce..

```

root@terra mambro $ time ping 216.239.59.104

PING 216.239.59.104 (216.239.59.104) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 216.239.59.104: icmp_seq=1 ttl=245 time=108 ms

64 bytes from 216.239.59.104: icmp_seq=2 ttl=245 time=212 ms

--- 216.239.59.104 ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 1000ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 108.311/160.280/212.250/51.971 ms

real    0m1.702s

user    0m0.000s

sys     0m0.002s

root@terra mambro $ time ping www.google.it

PING www.google.akadns.net (216.239.59.99) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 216.239.59.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=246 time=154 ms

64 bytes from 216.239.59.99: icmp_seq=2 ttl=246 time=133 ms

64 bytes from 216.239.59.99: icmp_seq=3 ttl=246 time=112 ms

--- www.google.akadns.net ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 10547ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 112.921/133.663/154.409/16.942 ms

real    0m21.098s

user    0m0.005s

sys     0m0.004s

```

Penso sia un problema di risoluzione dei dns... può essere un problema di linux o mi devo incazzare con la telecom?   :Very Happy: Last edited by mambro on Mon Sep 06, 2004 1:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In resolv.conf cosa hai?

----------

## gutter

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Ho una connessione internet adsl con modem ethernet che ha sempre funzionato bene.. Da 3-4 giorni (da quando sn tornato dalle vacanze) vedo che fa fatica ad aprire i siti ma poi carica velocemente le pagine...
> 
> Ad esempio se faccio un ping a un sito, ci mette una vita a partire ma quando è partito va veloce..
> 
> [CUT]
> ...

 

Setta così il tuo /etc/resolv.conf (e vedrai che tutto funzionerà splendidamente)   :Wink: :

```

nameserver 151.99.125.2

nameserver 151.99.125.3

options rotate

options timeout 1

```

----------

## mambro

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   Ho una connessione internet adsl con modem ethernet che ha sempre funzionato bene.. Da 3-4 giorni (da quando sn tornato dalle vacanze) vedo che fa fatica ad aprire i siti ma poi carica velocemente le pagine...
> 
> Ad esempio se faccio un ping a un sito, ci mette una vita a partire ma quando è partito va veloce..
> 
> [CUT]
> ...

 

Perfetto, ora funziona come prima   :Very Happy: 

Ma a che servono quei 

option rotate 

option timeout 1 

?

Cmq prima avevo

```

nameserver 217.141.109.207

nameserver 151.99.125.1

```

Grazie di tutto   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *mambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Ma a che servono quei 
> ...

 

Il primo specifica di utilizzare alternativamente i nameserver specificati dopo la keyword nameserver.

Il secondo specifica il timeout,  se la richiesta non arriva dopo che tale timeout è scaduto, si passa al maneserver successivo.

Spero di essere stato chiaro   :Wink: 

@fedeliallalinea: Dal momento che attualmente i DNS standard di Telecom (Alice ADSL) sono un poco lenti a causa dell'eccessivo numero di utenti, e poichè la domanda di  mambro era già stata posta un altro paio di volte, pensi sia opportuno aggiungere ai TIPS tale informazione  :Smile: 

Ovviamente la mia è solo una proposta   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@gutter: messo nelle FAQ

@mambro: metti il tag [risolto] al titolo

----------

## Maximus2004

Scusate l'ignoranza, ma dove trovo questo file resolv.conf?

Grazie

----------

## oRDeX

/etc/resolv.conf

----------

